# Incorporation for Uber driver



## Vijaykumar (19 d ago)

I have a named (ABC INC) incorporation in Canada , myself and my wife are only two directors of this company with equal shares.

Can I use this incorporation to collect Uber payment & HST ?

or I need to form a separate self employed HST number

please help

regards,
Vijay


----------

